# ICD 9 code for history of contact dermatitis?



## mjl903 (Dec 21, 2010)

Pt will be coming back for a patch test for a history of dermatitis.  What is the ICD 9 code for history of dermatitis?


----------



## keke74 (Dec 21, 2010)

I would use V13.3. Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## faithdalton (Dec 21, 2010)

*History of Dermatitis*

I am not sure that you should be coding the history of dermatitis. I work in a dermatology office and the insurance carriers do not require the history. However, if for some reason you are required to code the history the V13.3 is correct.


----------



## msrd_081002 (Dec 22, 2010)

*ICDDX V72.7 + Dermatitis Acute/chronic/H/O*

I've some inputs.
Dermatitis can be acute or chronic or both. So it's difficult to assign a code without ANY specific information. 

I'm* NOT differing *with the ICD code v13.3 (*H/O acute*) ;* I do agree* with it *as SDX in this scenario*,* "IF" *indicated.

(V13.3 & V72.7 )Both can be either assigned 1st or additional dx'es. 
BUT this scenario 'd move with PDX as v72.7 "indication BEING "patch test".

So, I'll assign *PDX v72.7, indication being "patch test". *
PS:
v72.7-Dx skin & sensitization test
*Test/Skin diagnostic/hypersensitivity v72.7
Test/Skin diagnostic/allergy-v72.7*
Test/Allergen-v72.7
Examination/Skin-v72.7
Examination/ allergy-v72.7
Examination/skin hypersensitivity-v72.7

Thanks


----------



## mjl903 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you for all of your input! It is really helpful!!


----------

